# Pain after vaccine??



## babyboy778 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Tai just went in for his 2nd shot and kennel cough today. He seems fine after the shot. I brought him home and he took a nap then after when he wake up I try to hold him he just scream. I can't touch the area where he get the shot which is on the right side of his body. Is he sore from the shot and is normal??

thanks guys just alittle worry


----------



## jec582 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pixie did the same thing after all her shots. I would forget and when I'd pick her up she would let out a yelp. It only lasted for about a day so I was just careful when picking her up. Just like a person would be, they are just a bit sore from the shot.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

My pups just had their shots yesterday and yes, it's normal. They can even feel a little bad for the rest of the day. You can try a little baby aspirin and that usually helps some.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie yelped the day he got the shot but was only a little sore the next day


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I took Mr Filmore to the vet last Thursday (8/25) for his 2nd year shots and he did the same thing. He was whining when I picked him up, wouldnt climb the stairs, jump on the bed, no kisses, eating or anything. I called them back on Friday and they told me he should be fine after 24-48 hours, but if I was still worried to bring him in. Well he wasnt doing any better so I took him to the vet on Saturday for re-check and they gave him some pain meds. Well he was okay and finally back to himself on Wednesday(8/31). I was so worried and upset for almost a week. I am so glad that my little one is finally better and back to being his "crazy" little self.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

JELLY WAS LIKE THAT FOR HER LAST SET OF SHOTS..ITS NORMAL AS LONG AS IT DOESNT LAST FOR A LONG PERIOD OF TIME..ITS GOOD TO MASSAGE THE AREA WHERE HE GOT HIS SHOT.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

First let me say that Tai is such an adorable little guy!!! 

And yes, it is very normal for them to be sore. Thinking about it, the 2nd round of shots is when Angel started getting the soreness. She almost always gets sore for a day or so after a shot. Some animals are much more sensitive to the discomfort than others too. I have to be careful not to tough Angel where she got the shot and sometimes have to console her a little because just moving the leg can hurt her and she gets upset. 

Even our kitty, Luna has this problem. She got her rabies not long ago and was screaming in pain from it but was fine after a few hours. Scared me though because she was hurting really bad. 

It's hard to see our babies hurt like that and unfortunately there isn't much that we can do. Vets will sometimes prescribe anti-inflammatories to help with the discomfort but the truth is, they can do more harm than good as far as side effects so most vets prefer to steer clear of them if at all possible.


----------



## jules'n'jack (Sep 4, 2005)

*Pain after vaccine*

When my chi got his first shots he SCREAMED so loudly that I got teared up too because it is so sad to hear your little doggie in pain. But after a few minutes he was fine and back to his old self. The vet also gave him some childrens benadryll to help with any muscle pain he might have from the shots.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Pain after vaccine*



jules'n'jack said:


> When my chi got his first shots he SCREAMED so loudly that I got teared up too because it is so sad to hear your little doggie in pain. But after a few minutes he was fine and back to his old self. The vet also gave him some childrens benadryll to help with any muscle pain he might have from the shots.


Hmmm,,i don't know of any effect benedryl would have on muscle pain. Maybe to head off any potential for reaction to the shot...


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Wiz had the exact same shots earlier this week and after his nap he screamed like a wild banshee if we touched his right side. He was still a tiny bit sore the next day but he was fine. Just be careful of it and cuddle him on the left side!


----------

